# beall buffing system



## cowchaser (Dec 13, 2007)

I am looking at getting a beall buffing system. I did notice the one that mounts to the lathe with the three attached wheels requires a 18" between center. Being how I have a jet mini it is only 14. If I was to get the single wheel one where you have to change out each time, do I need a chuck or something to hold them or do they have a 2mt to hold it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## VisExp (Dec 13, 2007)

I have the one with three wheels and it fits on my Jet mini VS.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 13, 2007)

The Beall 3 buff system will fit a Jet mini. J.R. Beall talks about it on his tool video. He's a member here as well!


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, thanks for lining that out for me. The woodcraft site said one end of the 18" mandrel is machined for the 2mt and I just assumed that it wouldn't fit. Guess I did not account for deductions to slinding it into the headstock and so on. Great to you have you guys around. Keeps idiots like me in line .


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 13, 2007)

Build your own.....  I did a two wheel set up and it work great.  The third wheel is on it's original mandrel.  THis give me more room to work with as I am buffing pieces.


----------



## cowchaser (Dec 13, 2007)

For those with the Beall do you suggest the 3 wheel or the single wheels. I would assume that if I ever wanted to do a bowl I would probably wish I had the 1 wheel. Anyone suggest anything here?

I probably shouldn't make my own. I could explain more, but I would probably hurt myself doing that also.


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 14, 2007)

I like my Beall 3 wheel. I'm lazy and hate having to keep switching things out. I've done some bowls and haven't had an issue with the 3 wheel system.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cowchaser_
> 
> For those with the Beall do you suggest the 3 wheel or the single wheels. I would assume that if I ever wanted to do a bowl I would probably wish I had the 1 wheel. Anyone suggest anything here?



It would be easy enough the buy some PVC pipe and make a new set of spacers so your Beall 3 wheel could be converted to one wheel.  The set-up is simple enough that changing wheels would be very fast.


----------



## W3DRM (Jan 1, 2008)

I've had my Beall Buffing System for several weeks now and got tired of having to change from wheel to wheel so I made my own Three On style by mounting it between centers on my Shopsmith. I bought some 3/8" inch threaded rod along with some nuts and washers to hold each of the wheels on the shaft. It works great except that I have to keep the speed down to 800 or less to prevent excessive vibration of the wheels. I also have found that I get a lot of static electricity build-up when buffing and am constantly getting zapped when I come near a metal part of the lathe. Otherwise, not having to change-out the wheels makes pen buffing much quicker. See the attached pictures of my setup:


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 1, 2008)

I got the three on for Christmas and can hardly wait to try it out. I want to take my old spare lathe motor (converted to variable speed)   and make a buffing rig with it so I have it set up and ready to use all the time. Anyone tried that yet? I think I can get the parts online if I shop it enough.


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drmcroberts_
> 
> .....I made my own Three On style by mounting it between centers on my Shopsmith. I bought some 3/8" inch threaded rod along with some nuts and washers to hold each of the wheels on the shaft. It works great except that I have to keep the speed down to 800 or less to prevent excessive vibration of the wheels.....



Don:  I wonder if your vibration is due to some flexing in your mandrel shaft.  The Beall 3 on 1 system uses a 3/4" mandrel and most of the home-built ones I have seen described on IAP have used at least 1/2" mandrels.


----------



## cowchaser (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> I got the three on for Christmas and can hardly wait to try it out. I want to take my old spare lathe motor (converted to variable speed)   and make a buffing rig with it so I have it set up and ready to use all the time. Anyone tried that yet? I think I can get the parts online if I shop it enough.



I used mine for the first time a couple of days ago. Did 4 bottle stoppers. Love it. Only thing I don't like is all the mess the wheels make. Strings and fuzzy stuff all over the place. Wife wasn't to happy when she came out and her grocery getter was covered in white the next morning, but all that will clear up from what I am told. 

Question I am running into is on the wax. It comes with caranuba and I have used it. What if I want to use something different like Ren wax. Do I have to buy a new wheel or just keep using the one I have?


----------



## rherrell (Jan 2, 2008)

Besides using 3/4" rod like Randy suggested, try shortening it up a bit.


----------

